# LVB's Appassionata - is there a recorded performance of it transcribed for wind ensem



## StephenTC (Apr 24, 2014)

I recently read Kim Stanley Robinson's "2312", which included a character witnessing a wind ensemble performing the Appassionata (on Mercury no less) to supposedly great effect. Out of interest I have searched Itunes, Amazon etc for a recording of such but could not find one. Does anyone know of such a recording? (I suppose it may just have been an live experience or fancy of the author)


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

As someone who has arranged and published piano music for winds, I will suggest that the author had to have been creating an absurd image for comic effect. No one in their right mind would arrange the Appassionata for wind ensemble. Which is not to say it hasn't been done. I am picturing my favorite passages performed by a large ensemble of winds right now, and what I am hearing is uproariously funny!


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't doubt such an arrangement exists -- probably from back in Beethoven's day -- but haven't heard of a recorded performance. I once listened in on a rehearsal of a wind arrangement of the Pathetique sonata, which was amusing because I couldn't identify it despite knowing the work well -- couldn't wrap my mind around the idea of an expansion of a piano sonata.


----------

